# Santa Pod. May 2nd & 3d 2015



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Anybody interested in going to Santa Pod for a meet up and a few runs up the strip.
May 2nd & 3rd is the first full weekend of RWYB (run what you bring) and Santa Pod are allowing camping on the Saturday night or there are decent hotels local to the strip and i will be staying here..

Premier Inn Wellingborough
73-81 London Road
Wellingborough
Northamptonshire
NN8 2DP 
Phone/Web: 01933 425851 premierinn.com
Travelling time to track: 16 mins approx
Rates: Rooms from £58

I have been to the Pod between January and April and its hit and miss with the weather and track conditions, so May has a better certainty of good conditions.
The strip on Saturday May 2nd is open till 8pm and is later than usual.
I will contact Santa Pod to see if we can have a decent reserved parking area to all congregate.
If you wanna register for the Challenge series, this puts your recorded times on their website for all to chuckle over..
Once youve registered you will be given a "CC" number which you will display on the rear window of your vehicle when going down the strip.
http://www.rwyb.co.uk/cc_introduction.php

If anybody wants the Santa Pod logo, then copy this link and go to your "profile" "signature" and paste the link in and delete the space, to close the gap for the last bracket..
http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx133/stevecollier42/santa_title20081.jpg[/img ]

[b]Runners and Riders..[/b]
[b]Gold Class = Upto 250bhp[/b]
Jenny H (QS)
Doodlezilla (225)

[b]Platininum Class = 250 to 300bhp[/b]
NickG (225)
samgilding (225)
fixitagaintomoz (225 2L Stroker)

[b]Diamond Class = 300 to 400bhp[/b]
Jenny H (TTS)
Jamie-V6 (TTRS)

[b]Titanium Class = 400bhp+[/b]
V6 RUL (V6 Turbo)
eastwood1875 (TTRS)

[b]Provisional Strippers..[/b]
a)

[b]Film Crew..[/b]
Jamman


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Definately up for it, add me the list. 2.0 stroker, with an unknown turbo at this stage


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

If you promise to run I would love to come, but you keep letting me down year after year.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I'll be there!

Not sure on stage though! :roll: BBT Hybrid Turbo and all the usual supporting mods?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jamman said:


> If you promise to run I would love to come, but you keep letting me down year after year.


Im not planning on just watching.
Hopefully you will let your old girl loose..
Steve


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I'll be there and its my birthday on the 2nd so you will have to let me win  Dave might want to bring the QS too.
Jenny


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Jenny H said:


> I'll be there and its my birthday on the 2nd so you will have to let me win  Dave might want to bring the QS too.
> Jenny


Hi Jenny..i will add you to the list if you can speculate on your level of tune by then and Dave's username and tune level..
Steve


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Mine will be stage 2 +
Dave hasnt got a user name yet but car will be standard
Jenny


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

I'll come mate. Will be stage 2 by then so platinum class buddy


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

samgilding said:


> I'll come mate. Will be stage 2 by then so platinum class buddy


Welcome..added to the list.
Steve


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

I think you need a 400+ class, maybe TiTanium?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> I think you need a 400+ class, maybe TiTanium?


Taken on board and updated the first post..
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > If you promise to run I would love to come, but you keep letting me down year after year.
> ...


I can't think of anything more boring Steve but I know it floats ya boat so I will come and scream encouragement


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Film crew..
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Yep no problem count me in


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

I dont even know what pants i'm wearing tomorrow, let alone where i'll be in may next year :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

neil_audiTT said:


> I dont even know what pants i'm wearing tomorrow, let alone where i'll be in may next year :lol:


Some peeps need a little planning time..including you..get your holidays in at work so you can attend..
Steve


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Go on then put me down too 

8)

Daz


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

eastwood1875 said:


> Go on then put me down too
> 
> 8)
> 
> Daz


Hi Daz..is that Diamond or Titanium Class?
Steve


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Titanium for me mate 

Thanks dude

8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

eastwood1875 said:


> Titanium for me mate
> 
> Thanks dude
> 
> 8)


Added..thought I was going to be alone.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] but not anymore.. [smiley=drummer.gif]
Steve


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

It's wether or not I'm working in America at that time. Will find out in a few months I'd imagine.

I only got 4 days notice this year though :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

neil_audiTT said:


> It's wether or not I'm working in America at that time. Will find out in a few months I'd imagine.
> 
> I only got 4 days notice this year though :lol:


Bring your boss along..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Challenge registration option added to the front page so your times will appear on the Pods website..

Might pop along to the Pod this Sunday if the weather is ok and put the BMW 535d down the strip as its been remapped to a Stage 2. Not sure if i will need my helmet as its mandatory over 110mph.
This weekend is the last RWYB of 2014.
Steve


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi Steve,

Still up for this event but will be in the platinum class


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Still up for this event but will be in the platinum class


No worries bud..
Steve


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi steve. Add me to the list please buddy :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Jamie-V6 said:


> Hi steve. Add me to the list please buddy :roll:


No probs..added to the list.
Steve


----------



## Doodlezilla (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm well up for this Steve. Thanks for posting it on Facebook.

If you want to sit me into Gold for now buddy, as unsure what 2015 brings for her.. 

Cheers,
Jimmy.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Doodlezilla said:


> I'm well up for this Steve. Thanks for posting it on Facebook.
> 
> If you want to sit me into Gold for now buddy, as unsure what 2015 brings for her..
> 
> ...


No worries Jimmy..youve been added.
Steve


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

I'll be comming, no idea if I'll be running my TTS yet


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Work has committed me to a project in May that will impact on my commitment to the Pod event and I won't know whether I will be on dry land or overseas.
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Deja Vu


----------

